
An Inside Look at Drift's Content Marketing Strategy - jaxsonkhan
https://campfirelabs.co/blog-1/2019/1/30/an-inside-look-at-drifts-content-marketing-strategy
======
dang
Please don't do promotional voting or commenting in HN threads. We ban
accounts and sites that do that. The comments are especially bad, because HN
users are expert at sniffing out that kind of thing, which makes the thread
unsalvageable even if the work is good.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
lethargarian
If Drift is measuring success with 'customer love' I'm curious how or if they
looks for _lack of success_ to inform their decisions, especially since you
also mention that sometimes evidence shows when to pivot.

~~~
michael2477
That's a great question! I'll try to get David in here to answer that since we
didn't cover it in the interview

------
ivzar
What kind of strategies did they use to break through the noise and promote
their content in the beginning?

------
michael2477
Hi! Author here. Happy to answer any questions about what I learned in
researching this story.

------
mttsn
Drift's ability to simply and repeat their message had always impressed me.
They've scaled faster than almost any other B2B SaaS company I've ever seen.
Excluding Slack.

------
laurakpalumbo
A fresh take on content marketing. Great work!

------
leary_rob_
love the idea of approaching work as social media vlogger over a corporate
marketer... keep up the great work!

------
quinnantus
This is awesome!

------
bassicseb
Cool stuff!

------
adamfff
I love it

